# Bering BP6000 Tripod made by Optoma USA Problem!



## bb0bbby (Mar 30, 2010)

I purchased one of these tripods a couple weeks ago and it has been great, it is very sturdy and smooth. I lost the adapter mounting plate and let me tell you...I can't find one anywhere! Can anyone help me? I have searched high & low.....I contacted the manufacturer Optoma USA and they told me they don't sell replacement adapter plates !?! They said the only way would be to buy another one...So basically, I have useless tripod.

Buyer beware, OPTOMA sub-contracts out their parts department & they don't give a ship! I will never buy another OPTOMA product again.


Here are some pics:

before with the adapter plate:









the unusual plate:









the naked tripod:









Thanks in advance if anyone can help! I would like to get 2 or more of these things just in case it ever happens again!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

bb0bbby said:


> I purchased one of these tripods a couple weeks ago and it has been great, it is very sturdy and smooth. I lost the adapter mounting plate and let me tell you...I can't find one anywhere! Can anyone help me? I have searched high & low.....I contacted the manufacturer Optoma USA and they told me they don't sell replacement adapter plates !?! They said the only way would be to buy another one...So basically, I have useless tripod.
> 
> Buyer beware, OPTOMA sub-contracts out their parts department & they don't give a ship! I will never buy another OPTOMA product again.
> 
> ...


Just so I can see the pics... must not have had the 5 posts or you must have just gotten there when you posted this.


----------



## bb0bbby (Mar 30, 2010)

They said it should show up in about an hour...dont know why, i did the five posts etc...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bb0bbby (Mar 30, 2010)

Got the pics working...anyone have any ideas?


----------

